# Spring is Sprung



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

Yesterday was the official *First Day of Spring* in the Northern Hemisphere and we heard our first Cuckoo, today the Bee Eaters have arrived....how good is that!! Feeling better already...


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

OHHHH lucky you ! I love the sight and sound of the bee eaters. It is a lovely day here, I should be outside doing something worthwhile but here I sit in front of PC sad old biddy


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

country boy said:


> Yesterday was the official *First Day of Spring* in the Northern Hemisphere and we heard our first Cuckoo, today the Bee Eaters have arrived....how good is that!! Feeling better already...


The Swallows and Hoopoe's are back, the Sparrows are starting to knock seven shades of you know what out of each other and the Pigeons are shagging owt that moves......... and some that don't. Aye, I reckon spring is in the air:clap2:



Doggy


----------



## JazII (Mar 11, 2010)

We've got Pigeons in the garden and a couple of doves...... ;-))


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

I thought I saw a puddy cat oopppss no I thought I heard a hoopoe yesterday. I see them in the Olive Groves here.



Does anyone know ow do you put a line through text ?


----------



## JazII (Mar 11, 2010)

ValL said:


> Does anyone know ow do you put a line through text ?


I know in word you highlight said text to be struck through and then right click the mouse > select font > and then under effects "strike through".


On this website I have no clue how to strike through text LOL


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

It's so gorgeous. Nice smell of freshly cut grass wafting around now. And it's almost beer o'clock on the porch. YAY!!!:clap2:

:spit:xx


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> And it's almost beer o'clock on the porch. YAY!!!:clap2:
> 
> :spit:xx


Great minds think alike:clap2:




Doggy


----------



## JazII (Mar 11, 2010)

Tallulah said:


> It's so gorgeous. Nice smell of freshly cut grass wafting around now. And it's almost beer o'clock on the porch. YAY!!!:clap2:
> 
> :spit:xx


I've still got a few more hours work before beer o'clock 

I'm multi-tasking whilst on an exciting conference call right now LOL


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

JazII said:


> I've still got a few more hours work before beer o'clock
> 
> I'm multi-tasking whilst on an exciting conference call right now LOL


Wassis multi-tasking lark then?............. must be one of those 'women things'




Doggy


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

JazII said:


> I've still got a few more hours work before beer o'clock
> 
> I'm multi-tasking whilst on an exciting conference call right now LOL



Now then mrs it cannot be THAT exciting if you are doing other things at the same time


----------



## JazII (Mar 11, 2010)

ValL said:


> Now then mrs it cannot be THAT exciting if you are doing other things at the same time


You're not wrong.....it was a tongue in cheek comment before LOL........but unfortunately it's mandatory our WW team listens....in fact we have metrics which track our attendance and which also count towards our year end review.....it's typical big company c*** 

Still I'm multitasking happily away in the background and catching up on private emails


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ok, so whats a hoopoe and a bee eater????

Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

They are birds of the feathered varity  The Bee Eaters are coloured like parrots and have a wonderful song. The Hoopoe is colour wise is a striking black and white wing bands and has a crest. Distinctive call sounds like hoop hoop


----------



## JazII (Mar 11, 2010)

I love the sound of bird song, it's so relaxing ;-))


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ValL said:


> They are birds of the feathered varity  The Bee Eaters are coloured like parrots and have a wonderful song. The Hoopoe is colour wise is a striking black and white wing bands and has a crest. Distinctive call sounds like hoop hoop



Ah yes, I know the ones, I just didnt know that was what they were called!! 

Jo xx


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

JazII said:


> I love the sound of bird song, it's so relaxing ;-))


Mrs Doggy doesn't think so when the bird in question is a Hoopoe parked just outside the bedroom window at six in the morning




Doggy


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

Here are some pics of both.

Bee Eater colony - Jerome Guillaumot (Jeg)'s Photos- powered by SmugMug


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

country boy said:


> Here are some pics of both.
> 
> Bee Eater colony - Jerome Guillaumot (Jeg)'s Photos- powered by SmugMug


Wow, thanks!

Jo xxx


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

country boy said:


> Here are some pics of both.
> 
> Bee Eater colony - Jerome Guillaumot (Jeg)'s Photos- powered by SmugMug


Shame that they do not have a taste for Wasps (or do they)


----------



## JazII (Mar 11, 2010)

playamonte said:


> Shame that they do not have a taste for Wasps (or do they)


You never know.....maybe they taste similar......but I'm not going to try them to find out LOL


----------

